# Wo erhalte ich ein Frontpanel für das Corsair Graphite 600T?



## wttrw (5. September 2012)

*Wo erhalte ich ein Frontpanel für das Corsair Graphite 600T?*

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Ersatzteil für das 600T, genauer gesagt, habe ich den Kopfhöreranschluss am Frontpanel zerbrochen, als ich über das Kopfhörer-Kabel gestolpert bin. Gibt es die gesamte Front als Ersatzteil oder vielleicht die Platine mit den Klinkenanschlüssen als Ersatzteil?

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn jemand Rat wüsste.

Viele Grüße

wttrw


----------



## mgf (5. September 2012)

*AW: Wo erhalte ich ein Frontpanel für das Corsair Graphite 600T?*

Parts - war doch naheliegend, hm?


----------



## wttrw (6. September 2012)

*AW: Wo erhalte ich ein Frontpanel für das Corsair Graphite 600T?*

Leider finde ich aber auf der verlinkten Seite kein Frontpanel für das 600t, deshalb die Frage. Trotzdem danke.


----------



## mgf (6. September 2012)

*AW: Wo erhalte ich ein Frontpanel für das Corsair Graphite 600T?*

Sorry, habe 500 statt 600 gelesen... mein Fehler


----------

